# Fix or Replace Roof Tile?



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

http://www.geocelusa.com/products.h...tails&product_id=43&flypage=flypage.tpl&pop=0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

That will do for a quick fix.,,Check your local roofing suppliers for the adhesive and the tile replacement if needed.Make sure you clean both pieces where the adhesive is placed.Gently with a wire brush to remove dirt,dust and debris.

Most times the new tile will look out of place and obvious if in the front or main focal point from the entry to your home because the color will be richer than the rest of the tiles.

If your feeling froggy it might be best to remove one from a less visible area and place it where the cracked one was and put the new one in the less visible area.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Monier is a huge ($1,500,000,000 sales) international company. Some of the U.S. companies (concrete mainly) were sold off and may operate under different names now, but the shapes made using the same equipment, processes and materials may be available under different names. Two suggestions are to contact local suppliers than may have sold the product or look for other homes in the area and try to find someone that may sell you a spare from and unexposed area - the other choice is glue.

As Roofmaster417 suggested, relocation of a unit from an inconspicuous area may be an option since it would be a better match with similar weathering exposure.

Dick


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

ABC supply

I am sure if you locate a roofing supply company in your area they will have it. Take the broken one with you!

Do not go to HD or Lowes.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Replace. No fix will last for any lenght of time.


----------



## greentrees (Apr 28, 2012)

Roofmaster417 said:


> That will do for a quick fix.,,Check your local roofing suppliers for the adhesive and the tile replacement if needed.Make sure you clean both pieces where the adhesive is placed.Gently with a wire brush to remove dirt,dust and debris.
> 
> Most times the new tile will look out of place and obvious if in the front or main focal point from the entry to your home because the color will be richer than the rest of the tiles.
> 
> If your feeling froggy it might be best to remove one from a less visible area and place it where the cracked one was and put the new one in the less visible area.


I'll check online and the yellow pages to find a local roof supplier. Since it is getting close to summer, the adhesive would do if I can't find a local place that has the tile. 

If the tile stands out, I can place it in another location as you mentioned.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Try these guys:

http://www.tileroofs.com/

http://www.customtileroofing.com/lookingfortile.asp

http://www.claytileroof.com/salvage.asp


----------



## greentrees (Apr 28, 2012)

I read that a two part epoxy (resin and hardener) would be able to bond concrete tile. And a fiberglass sheet can be added to the back with the epoxy holding it on, would add strength. 

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Why not just get a new one instead of re-engineering a broken one?


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

greentrees said:


> I read that a two part epoxy (resin and hardener) would be able to bond concrete tile. And a fiberglass sheet can be added to the back with the epoxy holding it on, would add strength.
> 
> Has anyone tried this?


 To date, no company or person has made anything that will fix the tile, or anay other roof product. For now, just use a piece of .019 or thicker aluminum the same size of larger then the tile as a bib under the broken tile to catch and keep any rain going down the roof and over the tile below it.


----------



## greentrees (Apr 28, 2012)

bob22 said:


> Why not just get a new one instead of re-engineering a broken one?


I was checking for a temporary solution until I can find a new one.



tinner666 said:


> To date, no company or person has made anything that will fix the tile, or anay other roof product. For now, just use a piece of .019 or thicker aluminum the same size of larger then the tile as a bib under the broken tile to catch and keep any rain going down the roof and over the tile below it.


If I put the aluminum under the tile, I would still have to use epoxy to keep the broken piece from sliding down, or just not put the broken piece on, and just have the aluminum act as the bottom part of the tile. 

One problem might be that aluminum has no grip, so the tile may slid down since only the weight of the tile on top of it and the notch holds the tile in place. And the aluminum is between the the tiles, creating less surface tension. The aluminum would have to be flexible to mold to the back of the tile. Or just make an aluminum tile as a temporary replacement of the whole broken tile.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

Green your over thinking this. 

That is a common tile, go to ABC Supply with the broken one, they will sell you a new one or get you one from the bone yard. It will take no more time than running to HD or Lowes to get caulking. in fact, the patch will take you twice as much time, once to patch and once to go to ABC and buy the tile. 

Why not just skip the bandaid, you will end up saving time and $ in the long run.


----------



## greentrees (Apr 28, 2012)

AndyWRS said:


> Green your over thinking this.
> 
> That is a common tile, go to ABC Supply with the broken one, they will sell you a new one or get you one from the bone yard. It will take no more time than running to HD or Lowes to get caulking. in fact, the patch will take you twice as much time, once to patch and once to go to ABC and buy the tile.
> 
> Why not just skip the bandaid, you will end up saving time and $ in the long run.


Being the weekend, I'll give them a call tomorrow. Just thinking of an alternative if is takes a few weeks to get the new tile.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I apologize for not being clearer.
The piece of metal needs to lay under the two adjacent tiles, minimum 2", and at least 2-4" under the upper tile. It should lap over the lower tile by 2"-5". Just stick the broken one in place for looks on top of it. The metal is the waterproofing piece. Get a new tile and replace the metal and broken tile when you can.
Feel free to bend and flex the metal as needed to get the desired result. Turn the top edge up a tick or two to defeat windblown rain. Turn the bottom edge down a tick or two to hug the lower tile.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

greentrees said:


> Being the weekend, I'll give them a call tomorrow. Just thinking of an alternative if is takes a few weeks to get the new tile.


PL makes a concrete adhesive for gluing landscaping blocks together. It would hold the two pieces of the tile together for a while. Like, tinner says, you can't fix them for the long haul, but I've done some temporary repairs like you speak of. If you can't find a replacement, bib it like tinner advised, under the glued tile.


----------



## M3 Pete (May 10, 2011)

AndyWRS said:


> Green your over thinking this.
> 
> That is a common tile, go to ABC Supply with the broken one, they will sell you a new one or get you one from the bone yard. It will take no more time than running to HD or Lowes to get caulking. in fact, the patch will take you twice as much time, once to patch and once to go to ABC and buy the tile.
> 
> Why not just skip the bandaid, you will end up saving time and $ in the long run.


my roof tiles look very similar to greentrees'. My roofer had no trouble finding replacements, although the new ones do look different due to age. The old ones are more weathered color, and interestingly, a lot of suface texture is simply worn off. The tiles are roughly 30 years old.


----------



## Huy (Oct 13, 2013)

Greentree, were you able to find new tile? I'm having same issue and looking for a new tile


----------



## greentrees (Apr 28, 2012)

Huy said:


> Greentree, were you able to find new tile? I'm having same issue and looking for a new tile


I had no problem finding the same style tile at a boneyard. Check online for tile stores and call them to see if they have old tiles. I think some companies just keep old stock or buy excess at heavy discounts. 

Roofers that are fixing homes have to find replacement roof tile so that drives the demand. The prices are reasonable. I think I paid something like $5 to $7. I bought 5 and replaced two on my roof.


----------



## Huy (Oct 13, 2013)

Do you remember where did you buy (the store name, phone number, etc)? I know it has been a while but I keep searching online but couldn't find any. My tile is exactly like yours. Or might be I can buy back your extra ones (3)? Thanks in advance for your reply. I'm also living in Sacto.


----------



## greentrees (Apr 28, 2012)

Huy said:


> Do you remember where did you buy (the store name, phone number, etc)? I know it has been a while but I keep searching online but couldn't find any. My tile is exactly like yours. Or might be I can buy back your extra ones (3)? Thanks in advance for your reply. I'm also living in Sacto.


You can call yancey company and they can inform you of other places if needed. You have to take the tile there and they can check their tiles outside in their boneyard.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Just bib it, and while you are at it get a half dozen tiles and let them sit in the sun to fade in, so you have a couple of spares. The felt is mainly what keeps the water out on a tile roof anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

tinner666 said:


> I apologize for not being clearer.
> The piece of metal needs to lay under the two adjacent tiles, minimum 2", and at least 2-4" under the upper tile. It should lap over the lower tile by 2"-5". Just stick the broken one in place for looks on top of it. The metal is the waterproofing piece. Get a new tile and replace the metal and broken tile when you can.
> Feel free to bend and flex the metal as needed to get the desired result. Turn the top edge up a tick or two to defeat windblown rain. Turn the bottom edge down a tick or two to hug the lower tile.


Hey Tinner, whats a tic? is that like a Yute? (My cousin Vinny) :laughing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVjbf-dHjW0


----------

